# One plant indoor



## Brian091180 (Mar 12, 2016)

Help needed 

okay ive got a gorilla glue clone bought at a club clone ive had her 10 days growing like crazy 

run down 

3 cfl 100 wat 6500k daylight bulbs
1 thermometer with humidity readout
in a 2x2 sq foil lined closet 
using fox farm big grow plant food
water schedule every other day with 2 cups
light schedule 18/6. Lights out 12am-6am


so far plant looks great. Would like any advice to help plant grow maximum yield for my setup. 


Thank you for taking time in reading this and i look forward to hearing back your suggestions. 

View attachment IMG_20160312_143648(1).jpg


----------



## bud88 (Mar 12, 2016)

Welcome to MP!
First thing I would suggest is to switch to 24/0 lighting. MJ is a high energy plant and does not need a dark period during vegging. Second, you would be better off having flat white walls instead of the aluminum foil. It will do a better job reflecting the light. Your plant has streched quite a bit. Lighting needs to be closer to the plant. I also think you need more lighting. A 2' 4 or 6 bulb T5HO fixture (depending on which will fit in your space)  would be my suggestion for vegging. Then you could switch to bloom bulbs for flowering.  You also need a way of exchanging the air in your space(exhaust fan and ducting) this will help control the temperature and humidity. Also add a small fan gently blowing on the plant as well as circulating the air within the space.
 I'm not familiar with the nutrients you're using. I'm sure others will chime in also.
Green Mojo!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2016)

Welcome to MP. What soil are you in? Bud88 has given you good advice. take down that foil you so carefully put up..it does not reflect light. White paint is better like bud said.

If you get your lighting figured out and get a T5 for vegging, then i would probably top that plant. Take half of it off. But not until you have good lighting. your plant is terribly stretched.  Please don't water on a schedule. Water when the plant is DRY then soak it til it runs out the bottom in to a tray.  

And yes a fan running is good for now.


----------



## Brian091180 (Mar 12, 2016)

thank you all for the great help im very new to this im buying a grow box setup wanted to try out this see how i did i had a feeling foil was dumb lighting is a big deal for a great grow i went cheap so money can buy the grow box any thoughts on grow boxes want to grow out six plants how do you feel about L.E.D. lights are they good investment with good returns im as green as my plant so all the info im getting is useful thank you


----------



## bud88 (Mar 13, 2016)

I would suggest you hold off on making a decision on a grow box until you get some more suggestions from everyone here.  My opinion is that a grow tent is the way to go.( unless you have an entire room that you could petition off into veg and flower areas).  If you are set on 6 plants at a time I would say nothing smaller than a 4' x 4' x 80"(i would go with 5 x 5 or larger)providing you have the space and ceiling height.  If not I would suggest fewer plants per grow.

If you are only going to have one area to do both veg and flower in then I suggest you go with MH / HPS lighting with either a cool tube and wing extensions or an air-cooled hood. The wattage necessary will depend on the size of your space. Unless you don't mind switching out the lights. Then I would go with a T5HO fixture for vegging and a HPS for flowering. 
 How much room do you have to work with?  How much  $$ do you have or want to spend? 

 I'm sure everyone here would be more than happy to give you their ideas and options so that you can make the best decision for your situation.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2016)

First of all, how much money can you spend on this?  Your plants are stretched because of inadequate light.  I am assuming the CFLs are 100 w equivalent and not actually 100 w?  Not nearly enough light.  Good LEDs are expensive.

I suggest that you do some reading and studying from a reliable source so you have an idea what it takes to grow cannabis.  It is complicated and not cheap.


----------

